# Plow Driver/Subcontactor needed - Michigan



## lawncarebycurt (Oct 16, 2014)

Small company looking for Plow Driver to subcontract 2-3 sm gas stations near Grosse Pointe Woods.

Must have plow truck in good condition. 
Drivers License
Background check
5 years or more of experience
Must be reliable
No drugs 
No drunks
On call 24 hours

Contact me for more info.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

No Drunks???..Background Check??...Im Out


----------



## boss75 (Nov 6, 2012)

Interested, contact me


----------



## lawncarebycurt (Oct 16, 2014)

To The Top (TTT)


----------



## Bighammer (Aug 20, 2003)

A little too far for me.


----------



## Spence92 (Dec 6, 2014)

Defcon 5;2032816 said:


> No Drunks???..Background Check??...Im Out


Dang it! I'm out to


----------



## jhenderson9196 (Nov 14, 2010)

Gas Stations!


----------

